# My Pet Wood



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You know how scorpions and tarantulas are called pet holes and pet rocks? Now a new term should be added to the list, *Pet Wood*

Just an update:
In 2008, i had a sub-adult pair of emerald tree skinks. They mature very slowly and now they are 5 years old going 6 this coming August. Last year, my drunkard snakedealer sold me a trio adding up to 5. Two of the newcomers died due to heat and travel stress so my dealer promised to give me replacements but failed to do so. As a result, they were sold to me free.

A rare glimpse of one skink sleeping (pics taken at 3am lol)



















There are 2 hollow mopani wood inside and my emerald tree skinks love frolicking and hiding in it (perhaps hide in it forever). I do know they are out and about during the day when i'm away coz the food dish is empty every 2-3 days.

Obviously, my imagination is below sea level so this is the best that my creative mind could come up with lol. I was planning to upgrade to a bigger tank if the replacements came but for now this'll suffice.










Even after 5 years they are still quite flighty and skittish. Guess that'll never change.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Very cool looking! 

I've been wondering & finally got curious enough to ask...are all of the reptiles & animals that your dealer friend keeps selling/giving to you wild-caught? The reason I'm wondering is because (while I know a lot of the ones you've been posting aren't) the exotic pet trade is such a big cause of species becoming threatened, etc, especially reptiles & other smaller animals. Even if they're not threatened now, wild-caught still seems like a pretty bad idea. But I also don't know much about reptiles or which ones are already commonly-bred, so I might be sticking my foot in my mouth here. :lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks!

Most people thought my pets were wild-caught but not really. I have bred some of these myself but so far had only produced a few specimens which usually ends up with me feeding it up to another one of my pets (usually a snake). Sad for you to hear this but most of my pets are not just for display but also serves as a feeder purpose to another. I have some snakes that i feed to my owl or my civet occasionally. These are also native where i'm originally at and are as common as a house gecko


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, okay, neat! I'm glad I asked, interesting answer. I don't usually think about reptiles also being feeder animals since I think it's less common in the States? But then, like I said, I don't know a ton about reptiles either. The one common feeder reptile I can think of off the top of my head is green anoles, which we used to sell at the pet store I worked at. But though I do have a moment of "awww, sucks" for whichever unlucky animal is the feeder, I probably take it better than a lot of other people, considering if at all possible, I'd ideally like to raise a few species of animals for future dogs/cats/carnivores, so I could feed them a raw diet. So I can't judge much! :lol: Also, since you keep sharing pictures...can I put in a special request? I'd love to see a picture of your owl if they don't mind having their picture taken! (I don't think I've seen you post one yet.) I'm a HUGE fan of birds of prey in general.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Ahhhh, okay, neat! I'm glad I asked, interesting answer. I don't usually think about reptiles also being feeder animals since I think it's less common in the States? But then, like I said, I don't know a ton about reptiles either. The one common feeder reptile I can think of off the top of my head is green anoles, which we used to sell at the pet store I worked at. But though I do have a moment of "awww, sucks" for whichever unlucky animal is the feeder, I probably take it better than a lot of other people, considering if at all possible, I'd ideally like to raise a few species of animals for future dogs/cats/carnivores, so I could feed them a raw diet. So I can't judge much! :lol: Also, since you keep sharing pictures...can I put in a special request? I'd love to see a picture of your owl if they don't mind having their picture taken! (I don't think I've seen you post one yet.) I'm a HUGE fan of birds of prey in general.


I know some people in venomland.net that even feeds bearded dragons, leopard&crested geckos for their hot snakes. I'm like, seriously?! Those lizards will cost a fortune here haha! Yeah sure thing. Somehow, my birds in particular doesn't take a liking for photography and will try to attack me upfront if i take a picture haha but will post one up as requested


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hah, don't get attacked on my account! :lol: Sounds like you have some birds with attitude...those are my favorite.  We have some very outspoken birds at the wildlife rescue where I volunteer, including a very noisy great horned owl that I'm convinced has invented quite a few swear words, heh.

And aww...Okay, I would be sad about bearded dragons being fed to anything! They're my favorite lizards, I really want to have one at some point. We had a just-hatched one come in at the pet store at one point & was doing very badly. I had the little guy at home for a month trying to nurse him back to health & get him to grow, but ended up losing him.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I really enjoy your photos, especially as a fellow reptile keeper! I have to second the request for the owl photos if you can manage it! I love owls, even have some tattooed! 

By the way.. I also have a pet hole.. King Baboon Tarantula. She used to be more visible when we first got her but she's made her burrow to where we don't see her often.. I'm lucky if I get to see a leg during feeds and mistings! Lol!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

And i was just talking about my ****atiel attacking me. Wait til you see me get whacked by my owl if i try taking up a camera haha! What's up with animals and cameras?! Lol

How big is your KBT? Had a matured female before but had to re-sell it coz i couldn't resist the price offer lol.. That's why for pet holes, i usually use a shallow substrate bout 1" thick with no hides. They then resort to spinning intricate webbings in one corner where they would be more observable. Applicable for adult Ts and our country only i guess, since we do not require supplemental heating or misting all the time.


----------

